# Interested in a Sydney Winter meetup?



## Dollface (Jun 16, 2006)

Anyone?

Maybe in about a months time - make sure people can book it out in their calender?

I'm free on Tues & Wednesdays as well as weekends, if anyone else here is part-time?

Something *other* than the Harbour??

Or perhaps we could organise a *trip* as such, and head out to somewhere like Bathurst, stay overnight, do dinner, and then sunrise pics -  or perhaps anywhere else within say a 3-4 hour drive of Sydney??


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi "Dollface" I could be interested, depends on my schedule. Out Bathurst way is a place called Newnes Valley, which is a beatiful spot where they used to do some sort of mining, plus there is glow worm cave there somewhere. Let's see if anyone else is interested and we can take it from there.


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm keen, dunno about a drive out to Bathurst but maybe somewhere on the Central Coast would suffice as it's away from the city?


----------



## luckydog (Jun 26, 2006)

I have stuff on all over the place but I'm keen for an outing if i'm free on the chosen day. 
Central coast sounds cool as long as we can pick a good spot.


----------



## lil dvl (Jul 7, 2006)

im from the southern highlands, i may possibly be keen!


----------

